# Router: NETGEAR VS LINKSYS

## guerro

Dovrei cambiare il mio router (RIGOROSAMENTE NON WIRELESS) e sono molto indeciso fra le 2 marche in oggetto, in particolare fra i modelli:

NETGEAR DG834

LINKSYS BEFSX41

Qualcuno potrebbe consigliarmi quale acquistare? Considerando che le necessità sono:

- rimanere on line 24h7 (ho un server web + posta che necessita sempre di essere on line)

- supportare forti carichi in termini di connessioni (traffico web + torrent)

Grazie a tutti quelli che interverranno  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Ciao guerro, io ho da un paio d'anni un netgear dg834g (praticamente è il modello che punti tu con l'aggiunta del wireless) e mi ci sono trovato così bene che l'ho fatto acquistare anche ai miei fratelli così possiamo comodamente sfruttare il fatto che questo dispositivo permetta la creazione di vpn per farmi sistemare i loro pc comodamente da casa mia.

Non ha un pulsante per spegnerlo (questo dovrebbe far capire la frequenza con cui necessità di essere spento) e io lo uso fino all'osso (ho uptime medi di circa 40 giorni e sempre online) anche se la banda che dedico a torrent è limitata come ampiezza per non intasare la rete e come tempistiche (giusto se escono livecd che mi interessa provare o tipo i film fatti con blender tipo Peach) quindi dal punto di vista dello stress di banda e connessioni non posso portare testimonianze valide.

Il mio giudizio complessivo è ottimo.

Ovviamente ottimo per la sua fascia di mercato, le possibilità di configurazione date dall'interfaccia sono perfette per un uso domestico e vanno molto bene anche per le PMI ma a volte uno smanettone come me rimpiange alcune limitazioni e mi verrebbe da usare un vecchio pc come router (se non fosse per i consumi).

----------

## Scen

Scaglio una lancia / spezzo un braccio  :Razz:   :Twisted Evil: 

per il Netgear, in quanto possessore di un modello "minore", ovvero un DG632. Con l'aggiornamento all'ultima versione del firmware mi va egregiamente (mentre con le versioni vecchie mi si "piantava" quando utilizzavo Bittorrent, quindi molte connessioni in entrata/uscita). Per il resto quoto quanto scritto da Kernel78.

Linksys non li ho mai utilizzati personalmente, però mi hanno sempre dato l'idea di prodotti di medio/alto livello, quindi molto buoni.

Attendi qualche eventuale parere di possessori/utilizzatori di questa marca, così poi hai le idee più chiare.

----------

## devilheart

posso chiederti perché non vuoi il wireless?

----------

## Onip

quoto kernel78 in toto, ho lo stesso router.

----------

## nikko96

 *Onip wrote:*   

> quoto kernel78 in toto, ho lo stesso router.

 

Quoto anche io,avendo un netgear dg834g,aggiungendo che ci sono in giro

offerte che offrono l'adattatore wireless usb+router

allo stesso prezzo del router singolo.

Inoltre il wireless,puoi sempre disattivarlo quando non ti serve.

Ciao.

----------

## guerro

il wireless al momento non lo voglio ancora per questioni di sicurezza e problemi logistici dovuti all'appartemento in qui deve essere utilizzato.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

mi aggiungo alla schiera di affezionati utenti del dg384g  :Smile: 

Se vuoi magari compra la versione wifi (magari in futuro ti potrà servire...) e tienilo spento: se vuoi stacca pure l'antenna  :Smile: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

io ho avuto un router della Linksys.

La memoria interna era difettosa.. si cancellavano spesso e volenteriei le impostazioni.

dopo lunghissime discussioni al servizio "tecnico" (che di tecnico non aveva nulla) me lo hanno cambiato.

Il modello che mi hanno dato in sostituzione aveva lo stesso difetto. Talvolta smetteva anche di funzionare il DHCP!!

Non hanno voluto sostituirmelo, dicendo che la colpa era di linux (loro asseriscono che il loro prodotto è certificato con microsoft e per il resto no).

allorchè io ti dico:

NON COMPERARE linksys  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

EVITALO COME LA MORTE!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ho comperato, ora, una roba della netgear. funziona. MAI avuto problemi in quasi 2 anni di vita

----------

## Kernel78

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> Non hanno voluto sostituirmelo, dicendo che la colpa era di linux (loro asseriscono che il loro prodotto è certificato con microsoft e per il resto no).
> 
> 

 

e tu non dirgli che hai linux  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> allorchè io ti dico:
> 
> NON COMPERARE linksys  
> ...

 

c'è anche gente che si è trovata bene con i linksys ... inoltre molti loro modelli sono supportati da openwrt, infatti non ostante mi trovi molto bene con il mio netgear sto valutando di cambiarlo con un linksys ...

inoltre io tendo a evitare come la morte quelli che danno giudizi assoluti  :Laughing: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e tu non dirgli che hai linux 
> 
> 

 

Si, ma mi era scappato per sbaglio  :Rolling Eyes:  quella volta... (mi avevano chiesto di cliccare su alcuni pannelli di windows xp e non sapevo cosa dirgli  :Rolling Eyes:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre io tendo a evitare come la morte quelli che danno giudizi assoluti 

 

Guarda, era solo per evidenziare il mio astio (profondo)  :Evil or Very Mad:  nei confronti di quelli della linksys. 

Non so se facciano prodotti decenti, ma sicuramente il mio prodotto (casalingo, intendiamoci) era un cesso.

Il servizio clienti è stato alquanto scortete (oltre a non sapere nulla di nulla di nulla di nulla di nulla di .....) e alla fine, pur di non sostituirmi il router, mi hanno anche citato articoli di non-so-che-codice (non ho studiato legge, e, sinceramente, non ci ho capito nulla). Dopo questa "sparata" mi son riproposto di non comperare MAI più una cosa della linksys.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## flocchini

io ad esempio con linksys mi trovo benissimo, l'ho a casa e dai clienti e' o linksys o usr, due rma lisci come l'olio e senza nessuna storia (ho linux ovunque e gliel'ho detto tranquillamente). Secondo me hai avuto un colpo di sfiga tu, puo' capitare, a me ad esempio  era successo proprio con il router adsl netgear di un amico che non volevano riprendersi (scene del tipo: io "non naviga" lui: "mi deve dire l'errore preciso")   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> Non hanno voluto sostituirmelo, dicendo che la colpa era di linux (loro asseriscono che il loro prodotto è certificato con microsoft e per il resto no).

 

Qui hai commesso un errore veramente tattico, tutte le volte che chiami il servizio tecnico devi dire di avere esattamente lo stesso sistema operativo che loro si aspettano che tu abbia!!!

----------

## guerro

Alla fine credo proprio che andrò sulla NETGEAR, anche smanettando un po' in rete ho visto tantissimi pareri favorevoli per NETGEAR, molti meno sull'altra marca (non che ne avesse di più negativi) il che mi fa pensare che sia maggiormente diffuso il primo, con conseguente maggior sicurezza e stabilità.

Grazie a tutti per le prezione opinioni  :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *guerro wrote:*   

> il che mi fa pensare che sia maggiormente diffuso il primo, con conseguente maggior sicurezza e stabilità.

 

Windows è più diffuso di linux, questo ti fa pensare che abbia una maggior sicurezza e stabilità ?  :Laughing: 

----------

